# NetBeans findet Package nicht



## dsv fritz (2. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gern eine XML-Datei parsen. Dabei möchte ich die XMLInputFactory und den XMLStreamReader verwenden (-> siehe Java ist auch ein Insel...).
Diese Klassen basieren auf das javax.xml.stream Package. Dieses Packages kennt nun NetBeans nicht.
Nun meine Frage: Kann ich in NetBeans dieses Package irgendwie einstellen und hinzufügen?

Das sollte doch ab Java 1.5 dabei sein?


----------



## EOB (3. Okt 2006)

hast du netbeans denn auf java 5 eingestellt? der kennt nur das, was du fuerne  version eingestellt hast, glaub ich.

gruesse


----------



## dsv fritz (3. Okt 2006)

Danke für den Hinweis.
War irrtünmlicherweise davon ausgegangen, das ich Java 5 verwende, war aber nicht so.  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L


----------



## EOB (3. Okt 2006)

ist mir auch schon passiert...schoen, dass ich helfen konnte!

gruesse


----------

